# Kinross Cycle Club - Give It A Go!



## TechMech (10 Jul 2009)

For those in the area....

Kinross Cycle Club are holding an easy going cycle ride on the 16th of August, with the aim of getting folks along for a cycle and to see what it's like cycling with a club.

From what I can gather they are a new cycle club with only 20ish members at present and are looking for potential members, but anyone is welcome on the ride.

Full full details can be found here.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jul 2009)

Looks like a cycling club 'for those who don't like cycling clubs' - if that makes sense 

Pity it's a bit far for me .....


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2009)

scoosh said:


> Looks like a cycling club 'for those who don't like cycling clubs' - if that makes sense
> 
> Pity it's a bit far for me .....



Pity you 'must' wear a helmet 

sounds like a cycling club for people like to dictate to others what they should be doing....


----------



## MichaelM (11 Jul 2009)

Noodley said:


> Pity you 'must' wear a helmet
> 
> *sounds like a cycling club for people like to dictate to others what they should be doing*....




Not at all. There's probably a good reason for it to do with public liability insurance etc etc. I will though raise the point with the big cheese on tomorrow's ride (assuming he doesn't sleep in after T in the Park).


----------



## Noodley (11 Jul 2009)

MichaelM said:


> Not at all. There's probably a good reason for it to do with public liability insurance etc etc. I will though raise the point with the big cheese on tomorrow's ride (assuming he doesn't sleep in after T in the Park).



What's insurance got to do with it? It's a cycling club. I go out with my club without a helmet. It's bollocks that's what it is.

I'm not wanting to get into a helmet debate, but it gets me a little bit annoyed when a club portrays itself as encouraging cycling then starts making rules which restrict things. 

I have recently left a club which was 'restrictive'. It does nothing other than divide. Keep an open mind, encourage 'everyone'.


----------



## TechMech (15 Jul 2009)

bttt

Surely there must be some folks from the Kinross / Fife area on here that might be interested?


----------



## scook94 (15 Jul 2009)

Working that weekend...


----------



## ACS (15 Jul 2009)

I am interested in what they may have to offer as both of the clubs in my local area appear to be ‘racing clubs’ and CTC riding is a little social even for a slow grumpy old git like me but I am not available on that date as I plan to ride this.

I ride with a helmet by choice and fully agreed with Noodley. 

If anyone does nip down on the day I would be interest in any feed back.


----------



## Seamab (15 Jul 2009)

I'm not too far from Kinross and ride occasionally with a guy who joined them recently on Sunday rides (not beginners). He says that they are a friendly bunch with riders of mixed ability. The beginners section is a new thing they are trying out. I'll be on holiday on that date so will miss it anyway.

Personally, i would find it difficult to join any club, as rides are usually at the same preset times with the same old routes every weekend - often Sat/ Sunday at 9am - and family and other commitments get in the way.

It sounds good that they are trying to attract beginners as many clubs are not interested in this aspect of cycling.

The CC informal rides target the same thing on an occasional basis- that will do for me!


----------



## HJ (17 Jul 2009)

Seamab said:


> ...
> 
> It sounds good that they are trying to attract beginners as many clubs are not interested in this aspect of cycling.
> 
> The CC informal rides target the same thing on an occasional basis- that will do for me!



Aye, we welcome everyone who wants to come and ride, with no silly rules...


----------

